# Ordonnance administrée Doliprane ?



## Melben (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Je suis PE, mon assistante maternelle m’a demander une ordonnance pour pouvoir administrer du Doliprane à ma fille en cas de besoin, jusqu’à là pas de soucis j’en ai fais la demande à mon médecin. Sauf que celle ci me refuse de me fournir une ordonnance en me disant que ce n’était pas obligatoire et que cela lui fessait perdre du temps ..? Que faire ? Est ce obligatoire ? 
Je suis un peu perdu avec sa ^^ 
Bonne journée 😊


----------



## liline17 (9 Septembre 2022)

votre AM a raison, voici le décret qui nous autorise sous certaines conditions à administrer des médicaments.
Vous pouvez l'imprimer pour le donner à votre médecin, elle a le droit de ne pas savoir, mais dans ce cas, on ne se permet pas de refuser.
ADMINISTRATION DES MÉDICAMENTS
Le décret n° 2021-1131 précise également les conditions d’administration des soins et traitements médicaux à un enfant par un professionnel du jeune enfant, dont l’assistante maternelle.

Ainsi, le texte prévoit que :

- Le professionnel administrant le traitement maîtrise la langue française.

- Lorsque ce professionnel est assistant maternel agréé employé par un particulier ou professionnel de la garde d'enfant à domicile, « les modalités de délivrance des soins ou des traitements médicaux sont décrites dans une annexe du contrat de travail qui peut être élaborée avec l'assistance du service départemental de la protection maternelle et infantile ».

Avant d'administrer les soins ou les traitements médicaux, le professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant procède aux vérifications suivantes :

- Le médecin n'a pas expressément prescrit l'intervention d'un auxiliaire médical ;

- Le ou les titulaires de l'autorité parentale ou représentants légaux de l'enfant ont expressément autorisé par écrit ces soins ou traitements médicaux ;

- Le médicament ou le matériel nécessaire a été fourni par le ou les titulaires de l'autorité parentale ou représentants légaux de l'enfant ;



- Le professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant réalisant les soins ou traitements médicaux dispose de l'ordonnance médicale prescrivant les soins ou traitements ou d'une copie de celle-ci et se conforme à cette prescription ;

- Le ou les titulaires de l'autorité parentale ou représentants légaux de l'enfant ont préalablement expliqué au professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant le geste qu'il lui est demandé de réaliser.



Chaque geste doit par ailleurs faire l’objet d'une inscription immédiate dans un registre dédié précisant :

- Le nom de l'enfant ;

- La date et l'heure de l'acte ;

- Le nom du professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant l'ayant réalisé ainsi que, le cas échéant, le nom du médicament administré et la posologie.


----------



## Melben (9 Septembre 2022)

Merci Liline17, je viens de l’envoyer directement à mon médecin 😀😀


----------



## Griselda (9 Septembre 2022)

Votre AM n'a PAS LE DROIT de donner le moindre Médicament sans:
- une ordonnance avec la date correspondante
- une autorisation écrite de votre part à chaque fois que ça se présente
- que vous fournissiez le médicament
- qu'elle consigne ce qu'elle a donné, quand, comment etc...
Et même comme ça, SI elle accepte de donner un médicament, elle engage sa responsabilité, c'est pourquoi elle n'est pas tenue d'accepter de le faire même avec tous les documents en main, c'est dire que sans ces documents vous ne pouvez pas le lui demander.

Un médecin qui refuse de délivrer cette ordonnance pour l'AM ce n'est pas parce que ça ne sert à rien ou ne serait pas obligatoire, c'est parce qu'il ne veut pas lui même engager sa responsabilité de médecin en autorisant Madame Machin qu'il ne connait pas à donner un médicament. Il fait donc pirouette la patate chaude en donnant cette réponse.

Ceci étant dit, il y a bien longtemps qu'on a démontré que l'utilisation du Doliprane en cas de fièvre est loin d'être obligatoire car déshabiller l'enfant suffit à faire descendre la température. L'utilisation du Doliprane n'est utile que si la fièvre est mal supportée. Sans compter que l'AM n'étant pas garde malade, si votre enfant avait de la fièvre, la bonne procédure est qu'elle vous avertisse pour que l'un des 2 Parents vienne chercher l'enfant et l'emmène chez le médecin pour savoir pourquoi cette fièvre et que l'un de vous 2 garde votre enfant pour le soigner ensuite.
S'il y avait urgence car votre enfant est aux 36eme dessous, elle contacterait alors le 15 qui dirait ce qu'il faut faire et enverrai les secours. Dans ce cas vous devriez revenir très vite aussi. Avec ou sans Doliprane autorisé par le médecin et les Parents ça ne changerait rien au final.

Notons qu'est considéré comme médicament aussi la crème pour les érythèmes fessiers, la crème solaire, l'homéopathie etc... la seule chose que l'AM est autorisée à utiliser sans ordonnance c'est le serum phy A CONDITION qu'il ne contienne aucun autre élément.


----------



## kikine (9 Septembre 2022)

perso ordonnance ou pas.... je ne donne rien
ici je m'arrange toujours pour que mes enfants aient des prescriptions matin et soir, si ce n'est pas possible et bien c'est matin, gouté, et au coucher (validé par mon docteur)


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (9 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour exactement Kikine,  autorisation ne signifie pas obligation !

Il y a bien d'autres solutions pour pallier la fièvre chez l'enfant.  Il n'est d'ailleurs il me semble, plus recommandé d'administrer du doli en cas de fièvre inférieure à 38.5°. Le doli est dégainé trop facilement à la moindre suspicion de température...ou pour calmer des douleurs ?  Qu'il est bien difficile d'évaluer...


----------

